# Gestion messages supprimés dans Mail



## ivoyger (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous !!

Alors voilà je me creuse un peu la tête avec Mail et mon compte Gmail !

Je vous explique : que se soit sur mon avec Mail sur mon iPhone ou avec Mail sur mon Mac, j'ai configuré pour que les messages supprimés ainsi que les brouillons soient stockés sur le serveur et non sur l'appareil.
Ainsi, lorsque je supprime un message reçu sur mon iPhone, celui-ci va dans la Corbeille. Si jamais je me connecte à mon compte Gmail depuis safari sur mon Mac, si je vais dans la corbeille, je retrouve mon message supprimé depuis mon iPhone. Jusqu'ici rien d'anormal !


Mon problème se situe au niveau de la gestion des messages supprimés dans Mail sur mon Mac : si je supprime un mail reçu, il va bien dans la corbeille de l'application Mail. Mais si je me connecte depuis safari et que je vais jeter un coups d'oeil dans la corbeille, et bien elle est vide ! Et si je vais voir le contenu de ma corbeille sur mon iPhone, c'est la même chose, rien !

Et cela marche aussi dans l'autre sens, à savoir : je supprime un message sur mon iPhone, il se retrouve dans la corbeille de mon iPhone ET dans la corbeille de Gmail (depuis le site) MAIS dans Mail sur mon Mac, le message supprimé n'apparaît pas dans la corbeille.

C'est peut être un peu compliqué, je me suis peu être mal expliqué !

Je souhaiterais simplement avoir la même gestion de mes messages que se soit entre Mail iPhone, Mail Mac ou Gmail.fr , tout simplement parce que je navigue entre les trois pour gérer les mails !

Alors voilà j'espère que vous pourrez m'apporter une solution ! 

Ben non, on pourra pas  Du moins pas dans "Applications", parce que Mail, dans "Applications", ben on n'en parle pas du tout, comme tu l'aurais su si tu avais, avant de poster ce sujet, pris une minute pour lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" ! 

On déménage.

Edit : aille autant pour moi, je l'ai lu en diagonale :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

ivoyger a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !!
> 
> Alors voilà je me creuse un peu la tête avec Mail et mon compte Gmail !



Salut,

Je ne me casse plus la tête avec *ç*a ... je vais de temps en temps sur Gmail par mon navigateur et je fais le ménage ... faut reconnaître que Gmail nous rend un fier service en ne supprimant pas ce qu'on supprime sans passer par Gmail directement ... en cas de coup de tscharnac en trop on est content de retrouver ce qu'on croyait perdu .


----------



## ivoyger (3 Février 2011)

Ça ne resoud pas mon problème pour autant =\

J'ai bien vérifié dans les préférences de Mail, j'ai bien coché "stocker les messages supprimés sur le seveur" pourtant ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Comment est configuré ton compte Gmail ? POP ou IMAP ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment est configuré ton compte Gmail ? POP ou IMAP ?



Petit complément d'info valable pour l'IMAP.

En IMAP tu as 2 corbeilles dans Mail : celle qui est sous la boîte de réception, locale, et celle dans le dossier Gmail, en ligne.



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Depuis ton iPhone et le webmail de Gmail, tu n'as accès qu'à la corbeille en ligne. L'autre tu ne peux y accéder que depuis ton Mac, avec Mail.


----------



## ivoyger (4 Février 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Petit complément d'info valable pour l'IMAP.
> 
> En IMAP tu as 2 corbeilles dans Mail : celle qui est sous la boîte de réception, locale, et celle dans le dossier Gmail, en ligne.
> 
> Depuis ton iPhone et le webmail de Gmail, tu n'as accès qu'à la corbeille en ligne. L'autre tu ne peux y accéder que depuis ton Mac, avec Mail.



C'est ça qui est un peu paradoxale : sur Mail dans l'iPhone, la boîte située "sous la boîte de reception" est justement celle en ligne !

En passant en POP ça changerait ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2011)

ivoyger a dit:


> C'est ça qui est un peu paradoxale : sur Mail dans l'iPhone, la boîte située "sous la boîte de reception" est justement celle en ligne !
> 
> En passant en POP ça changerait ?



Non.

Et en POP, ça serait plus compliqué à gérer car pour le compte sur ton Mac et ton iPhone soient synchros, il faudrait que tu fasses des synchros iTunes (et donc connecter ton iPhone à ton Mac à chaque fois).

Quand on a un Mac et un iPhone, l'IMAP est idéal.

Perso, je n'ai pas paramétré Mail pour conserver une copie des mails supprimés sur le serveur.

Pour supprimer (totalement) un mail sur mon Mac, je l'envoie dans la Corbeille gmail en ligne, où ensuite je le supprime et il atterrit dans la corbeille locale, qui se vide toute seule quand je quitte Mail.

Depuis mon iPhone, je le supprime de la boîte de réception de l'application Mail puis de la corbeille. Il disparaît totalement et je ne le retrouve pas ensuite dans l'application Mail de mon Mac.

Quant au webmail, je n'y vais jamais vu que grâce à l'IMAP je gère son contenu depuis Mail.


----------



## ivoyger (4 Février 2011)

Bon ben merci pour ces explications très complètes !

Mon problème reste le même mais je ferai sans !

Merci à toi ! =)


----------

